# Olympics 2022



## Nathan (Feb 4, 2022)

https://olympics.nbcsports.com/2022...pening-ceremony-for-the-2022-winter-olympics/


----------



## Nathan (Feb 4, 2022)

2022 Winter Olympics: TV schedule


----------



## Nathan (Feb 5, 2022)

Olympic Medal Table- All Sports / All medalists


----------



## Shero (Feb 5, 2022)

I'm watching all my favorites and don't care which country it is being held in.

Figure skating
Alpine skiing
Freestyle skiiing
Ski jumping


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2022)

I am not watching much of it, overall this time, but small bits now and then.

Watching some _Curling, today.  _Mixed doubles.  It looks like a fun combination of strategy, teamwork, and execution. 
Both skill and luck, together with the extreme concentration/focus, and the decision making and communications involved.

Nathan Chen is an amazing figure skater.


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 5, 2022)

*Not *meant as political, but it seems like the US politicians want to make people feel guilty if they want to watch it and enjoy it. Amazing talented young adults from all over the world, sweet children singing and entertaining, creative visual displays. (And the IOC isn’t perfect either.)
I’m not a heavy watcher of it, but when I do, I’ll be leaving all the political clutter aside and appreciate the moments.


----------



## Shero (Feb 5, 2022)

*Ist Winter Games held in Chamonix, France in 1924*


----------



## Shero (Feb 5, 2022)

*Day One of Beijing Winter Olmpics 2022*


----------



## jerry old (Feb 5, 2022)

watching the luges, they go way to fast....looks like their laying in bed


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2022)

The 15-year-old female figure skater from Russia, is incredible and impressive.

I agree that the luge looks similar to me, to going off Niagara Falls in a barrel. 
Meant mainly for thrill and danger seekers. 
Rather than athletes?
But I assume there must be more skill involved, than is immediately apparent.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2022)

Shero said:


> *Ist Winter Games held in Chamonix, France in 1924*


Loved seeing these pictures, with the historical perspective! 
Thanks for posting that!


----------



## jerry old (Feb 6, 2022)

Kaila said:


> The 15-year-old female figure skater from Russia, is incredible and impressive.
> 
> I agree that the luge looks similar to me, to going off Niagara Falls in a barrel.
> Meant mainly for thrill and danger seekers.
> ...


I've watched too many figure skaters, their now a ho-hum experience, But This 15 Year Old is something* very special.*
She is a tall girl, her limbs give an artistic flair to her performance -she was born to skate


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2022)

jerry old said:


> I've watched too many figure skaters, their now a ho-hum experience, But This 15 Year Old is something* very special.*
> She is a tall girl, her limbs give an artistic flair to her performance -she was born to skate


I totally agree. 

I too, can't watch many of them anymore either, but she is a marvel.  The moving shapes she makes, are outstanding.
Kamila Valieva, is her name.


----------



## Shero (Feb 6, 2022)

*Day 2 of Beijing Olympics*


----------



## Shero (Feb 6, 2022)

KAMILA VALIEVA


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 6, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I totally agree.
> 
> I too, can't watch many of them anymore either, but she is a marvel.  The moving shapes she makes, are outstanding.



she definitely is gifted,  but she's also invested countless hours on the ice and at the ballet bar.  Training in Russia can be brutal on young talent.

Looking forward to watching her progress


----------



## Shero (Feb 7, 2022)

More thrills and spills at the games but mostly delightful moments.
Loving it!


----------



## Uptosnuff (Feb 7, 2022)

Zhu Yi, what is the deal with this figure skater?  I haven't watched any of the Olympics but saw an article today about her.  She defected to China from the US and is now skating for them.  She fell a few times.  What do you think about this?  I have to feel badly for her.  But I wonder what the real story is here?  It intrigued me.


----------



## Shero (Feb 7, 2022)

Uptosnuff said:


> Zhu Yi, what is the deal with this figure skater?  I haven't watched any of the Olympics but saw an article today about her.  She defected to China from the US and is now skating for them.  She fell a few times.  What do you think about this?  I have to feel badly for her.  But I wonder what the real story is here?  It intrigued me.



The trolls on social media got to her. She took a big risk (which may not pay off) in my opinion giving up her American citizenship.

Her father Zhu Songchun is an award-winning artificial intelligence scientist. He joined Peking University from the University of California. 
There was jealousy because it was felt she was American born and should not have been given a place on the team ahead of another Chinese, born in China!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-Yi-slammed-social-media-team-event-flop.html


----------



## Devi (Feb 7, 2022)

Slightly off-topic: this one is not the Olympics, but she's a stunning skater:

14-year-old Isabeau Levito slays audience, places 4th in short program at U.S. Championships


----------



## Furryanimal (Feb 8, 2022)

Well done Ester Ledecka ..defending her PGS title.
can she defend her skiing one?


----------



## Furryanimal (Feb 9, 2022)

*Staying at a hotel for the Beijing Olympics is like being inside a “dystopian” novel*, says Reuters. To try to keep things Covid-free, hallways and lobbies are constantly sprayed with disinfectant by workers in PPE. At the bar, waiters wear hazmat suits and “blue plastic booties”, which make “soft swishing noises” as the staff shuffle between tables.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 10, 2022)

For those who like to watch curling,  this small island is Ailsa Craig (also known as Paddy's milestone) off the west coast of Scotland.  It is where the unique granite is quarried to make the Olympic curling stones.


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 11, 2022)

Nathan Chen won the gold medal in Winter Olympics 2022.


----------



## jerry old (Feb 11, 2022)

Curling, watched a whole game, didn't understand a lot.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 11, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Nathan Chen won the gold medal in Winter Olympics 2022.


His performance was stunning!


----------



## jujube (Feb 14, 2022)

Me, watching the snowboarding competition:  "Wow, what a great jump!"

Commentator: "Well, that was certainly an excellent Backward 360 Yamagoochy Half-Twist Double Twizzler Tail Grab with a 180 Swizzle-Stick approach to the Full Metal Jacket 3/4 Pipe!"

Me: "Yeah, that's what I meant...."

Meanwhile, back to Curling, where it's either a rock or a stone, depending on where it is.......


----------

